# How to resize partitions??



## aditya.shevade (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi

I have just installed opensuse 10.2 on my new HDD. I have made the paritions as

200 MB /boot
10 GB /
25 GB /home
2GB swap

All four are primary partitions. I only have opensuse installed. (No dual boot).

Now after all the installation and update the root partition is almost full. I want to increase it's size to 15 GB and decrease home partition to 20 GB without loss of data.

I used the rescue mode of opensuse and decreased the size of home to 20GBs using the resize option in YAST, but I was not able to increase the size of root partition, so I again increased the size of home to 25, and it worked.

Is there any way to expand the partition? Without data loss or reinstall?

Aditya


----------



## linardni (Mar 12, 2007)

may try Partition Magic......


----------



## unni (Mar 12, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> I only have opensuse installed. (No dual boot).


 Man, you're great.

You can use GParted to resize an unmounted root partition. For this you have to use a live CD. Another option is Logical Volume Management. I don't know if you can use LVM on an already used partition though. Another option is to move to a different partition. Please note that I _haven't tried_ any of these methods.


----------



## unni (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anybody here done partition resizing using Linux tools?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, but I had to reinstall SUSE because of problems during online update, and now I have created the partitions as required. And it's working great. Thanks again.

Aditya


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 14, 2007)

@Unni: I used qparted from a Knoppix liveCD recently. Pretty easy.


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2007)

Can you give more details about it, like how big the partition was, what was the size after resizing, how much data was there in it, was it an in-between partition (ie, for example hda6 is between hda5 & hda7), how long did it take, did you encounter any error before, was there any reason for using qparted instead of gparted, which Knoppix version did you use etc.


----------

